# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Dual 2,4/5 Ghz Feeder

## middle_EAST_WEST

Το σκεπτικό είναι σε ένα feeder να έχεις την δυνατότητα να το χρησιμοποιείς και για τις 2 μπάντες. Η ιδέα μου ήρθε από την παρακάτω εικόνα:
http://www.df6na.de/df6na/uWRD2001/Dual_Feed_3.jpg

το πίσω μέρος του feeder που είναι λεπτότερο θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει στους 5 Ghz, ενώ το μπροστά στους 2,4.

----------


## spirosco

Αρκετα ενδιαφερουσες φωτο εχει  ::

----------


## john70

Κάτι σχετικό είναι στα σκαριά ....
¨

Μάλλον την επόμενη εβδομάδα κάτι θα παράγουμε ....

 ::

----------


## spirosco

Ωραια. Παντως και τα πρωτα δειγματα σας περασαν τα τεστς με επιτυχια και υπηρετουν πλεον το backbone.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα τέτοιο πρώτυπο με τους νέους τρόπους κατασκευής για να βοηθάει στα σκανναρίσματα?

----------


## ngia

> Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα τέτοιο πρώτυπο με τους νέους τρόπους κατασκευής για να βοηθάει στα σκανναρίσματα?


Ναι μπορούμε.

----------


## PC-KILLER

Κανα νεότερο?

----------


## sv1bds

Δες εδώ 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21207 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21207 Internet

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------

